# WebVisu Raspberry Pi



## lamped (15 Januar 2018)

Hallo,

ich bin neu in diesem Forum und auch Anfänger in Sachen CoDeSys, habe dennoch einige Fragen auf dem Herzen. 
Zu mir: Ich schreibe momentan meine Studienarbeit, in der ich ein Bedienelement für ein Gerät  bestehend aus Pneumatik und Elektromotor implementieren soll. Als Steuerung dient die Festo CECC (mit CoDeSys 3.5.7 programmiert ) und das Steuerungsprogramm läuft bereits erfolgreich. Das Gerät wird schlussendlich in einem Büro ähnlichen Raum stehen und von Fachpersonal bedient werden. Das heißt es wird nicht mit übermäßig viel Schmutz belastet, es wird nicht mit öligen Fingern bedient, es befindet sich kurzum nicht in einem industriellen Umfeld. Das Bediengerät soll den Prozess steuern und gesammelte Daten für den Bediener darstellen. Nach längerer Recherche stellt sich mir jetzt vor allem eine Frage:

Spricht etwas dagegen, mittels CoDeSys WebVisu eine Visualisierung zu erstellen und diese im Browser eines Raspberry Pi mit angeschlossenen Touchscreen darzustellen und zu bedienen? (vielleicht hat jemand schleche Erfahrungen gesammelt) Der Pi ist ohnehin im System integriert und hat bereits eine kleine Aufgabe zu erledigen, weshalb es für mich nahe lag, diesen zu verwenden. Mittels WebVisu könnte ich auch leicht auf die Variablen des Steuerungsprogrammes zugreifen und müsste mich nicht erst um die Kommunikation zwischen Steuerung und HMI kümmern
Ich habe auch noch andere HMI Lösungen gefunden (CoDeSys HMI, OPC UA, Festos eigenes Bediengerät), die mir aber entweder umständlicher oder zu teuer erschienen. (Kosten waren unbedingt so niedrig wie möglich zu halten) Lasse mich aber gern eines Besseren belehren.

Liebe Grüße!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 Januar 2018)

Hallo,

hier steht einiges zum Thema generell:
CODESYS auf dem Raspberry PI -jetzt verfügbar

Sonst kann auch die Suchfunktion  im Forum helfen.


----------



## HausSPSler (15 Januar 2018)

Hi,

klar das kann der Pi locker mitmachen...  
du kannst deinen Pi mit dem Touchscreen auch so konfigurieren das er im Kioskmode startet und direkt die Webvisu aufruft (im Fullscreenmode)
das sieht dann aus wie ne Targetvisu

*sudo nano /home/pi/.config/lxsession/LXDE-pi/autostart*

lxpanel --profile LXDE-pi
@pcmanfm --desktop --profile LXDE-pi
@xscreensaver -no-splash
@point-rpi
@xset s off
@xset s noblank
@xset -dpms
@chromium-browser --noerrdialogs --kiosk --incognito http://localhost:8080/webvisu.htm


Grüße


----------



## lamped (17 Januar 2018)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten. Ich werde die Umsetzung mittels Raspberry Pi und Bildschirm angehen! (den Kiosk-Modus hatte auch schon im Kopf)

Liebe Grüße


----------



## kiste (17 Januar 2018)

Hallo!
Ich verwende momentan CoDeSys V2.3.9.55 und möchte auch einen Raspberry Pi 3 für die Anzeige der Webvisu verwenden. 
Auf dem Windows PC war die Webvisu immer unter http://<IP-Adresse>/plc/webvisu.htm erreichbar. Auf dem Raspberry Pi erhalte ich nur einen weißen Bildschirm.
Wenn ich den Seitenquelltext anzeigen lasse, sehe ich aber den HTML-Code der webvisu.htm.
Weiß jemand, was da nicht passt?

Grüße
kiste


----------



## HausSPSler (9 März 2018)

Hallo,
das ist in CODESYS V3:
http://<IP-Adresse>:8080/webvisu.htm
kann aber auch z.B auf TLS verschlüsselt umgestellt werden. (Security Agent aus dem CODESYS Store - ein freies PlugIn verwenden um die Zertifikate zu genieren)
dann https://<IP-Adresse>/webvisu.htm (je nach Einstellung im Config File)

Wenn du ein Android hast und sie SPS im selben Netzt ist wie das Smartphone mit dieser APP die Webvisu scannen
und dann schnell darauf zugreifen ( schneller wie zuerst Browseröffnen URL... usw)
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.codesys.webview

Grüße


----------



## oliver.tonn (9 März 2018)

kiste schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, was da nicht passt?


Für die Webvisu wird Java benötigt. Ist das auf dem Pi vorhanden?

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet


----------



## HausSPSler (9 März 2018)

Hallo Oliver,
nein für die CODESYS V3 Webvisu wird kein JAVA mehr benötigt. 
Klar man muss natürlich auf die CODESYS V3 SPS im Pi verwenden und dann die Variablen zwischen V2.3 SPS und V3 SPS(PI) austauschen
https://faq.codesys.com/display/CDSFAQ/Raspberry+-+FAQ
Klar die V2.3 direkt in der Webvisu anzeigen geht im PI Browser nicht, das hast du schon recht dazu müsste JAVA drauf auf den PI.
Grüße


----------

